# Dev needs help



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

I need someone to collect some non-personal device-specific data for me for the different SGS3 variants that are out there so I can add support for my new eXperience Pro app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.experiencepro).

I already have the data for:
* m0 international quad-core version
* d2tmo SGH-T999 T-Mobile version
* d2spr SPH-L710 Sprint version

I you are able to run commands on terminal, send an email to notezekeel[at]googlemail.com

Update:

Thanks to all your help I now have the data for the VZW and USC variant.

The only model I am still missing is the AT&T one. So please send an email if you are willing to help.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Email sent... does this mean we can get a GLaDOS kernel going on for GS3 variants? That would be awesome, I love your kernel on the Nexus.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nevermind 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Would love to see this 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Email sent... does this mean we can get a GLaDOS kernel going on for GS3 variants? That would be awesome, I love your kernel on the Nexus.


Messaged him, covering USCC right?



- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Email sent if no-one else from d2vzw already has it covered


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Messaged him, covering USCC right?
> 
> 
> 
> - Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


yep thanks, I was having some issues

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you going to send a redeem code to the people who purchased Glados control? I ask because from what I see, this is just a trimmed down version of said app. I really don't feel like paying twice.

Sorry to be that guy







However, I'm excited to see more kernel support, especially yours.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Are you going to send a redeem code to the people who purchased Glados control? I ask because from what I see, this is just a trimmed down version of said app. I really don't feel like paying twice.
> 
> Sorry to be that guy
> 
> ...


In spite of the apps looking similar in design from the outside the underlying implementation is completely different. GLaDOS Control is a kernel control app which hooks up to tweaks that are implemented in the currently running kernel - it is essentially a GUI for tweaks that are included in the kernel. On the other hand eXperience comes with its own tweak modules which means you can run it on every kernel. This also means while GLaDOS Control will only work on devices that do release a GLaDOS kernel for, the eXperience app will work across several (currently 10) different devices/hardware variants.

That being said, I would love to offer some discount for users that also bought my GLaDOS Control app or some package deal, however sadly that is technically not possible on the Play store. Also I cannot give out any gift codes since this is also technically not implemented in Play.

Thanks to all your help I now have the data for the VZW and USC variant.

The only model I am still missing is the AT&T one. So please send an email if you are willing to help.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

From what I can tell its a totally different app. I too have glados control from my gnex days, but don't look like we are getting a glados kernel.

Edit: ezekeel beat me to it
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Fair enough.

I look forward to it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Ezekeel said:


> In spite of the apps looking similar in design from the outside the underlying implementation is completely different. GLaDOS Control is a kernel control app which hooks up to tweaks that are implemented in the currently running kernel - it is essentially a GUI for tweaks that are included in the kernel. On the other hand eXperience comes with its own tweak modules which means you can run it on every kernel. This also means while GLaDOS Control will only work on devices that do release a GLaDOS kernel for, the eXperience app will work across several (currently 10) different devices/hardware variants.
> 
> That being said, I would love to offer some discount for users that also bought my GLaDOS Control app or some package deal, however sadly that is technically not possible on the Play store. Also I cannot give out any gift codes since this is also technically not implemented in Play.
> 
> ...


I think the only way you could do something like this was if you changed the GLaDOS app into a paid "key app" (like TiBu and Nova have) and release the actual apps as "lite" versions that open up to full version if you have the key app installed.

I'm interested in seeing what this other app does. It sounds neat!

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a better solution than buying two apps- we convince ezekeel to bring his kickass kernel to the GS3! That would be the best thing since sliced bread.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> I have a better solution than buying two apps- we convince ezekeel to bring his kickass kernel to the GS3! That would be the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


+1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I will buy this app in return  Consider it a donation

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Bought this app for vzw side. But says incompatible and only for lte galaxy nexus but description says it is compatible with the vzw s3. 
Any special thing we need to have or something? 
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

